# Missed miscarriage questions/concerns



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

I have most likely lost my baby between 5-8 weeks. After going in for the second u/s at 8wks the OB prepared me for a miscarriage. However, I am having a radiologist do a more sensitive u/s at 9 wks. Here is what I'm so concerned about - the OB just said to wait and miscarry - on the rx for the 9wk u/s it stated the diagnosis as _possible missed AB_. I've read a lot about a missed miscarriage and it seems like your cervix stays closed and you do not pass anything. Is this true??? How long can I safely wait to see if I miscarry naturally, which I would like to?

Shouldn't the Ob have rx'd a blood test to see what my hCG levels were? It sounds like when these levels return to zero then you are sure everything has been passed and you are ready to try again, right?

Please forgive me if I sound ignorant on this subject...I've never been through this before and I'm just trying to put all the pieces together the best I can right now. TIA!!!


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovbeingamommy* 
I have most likely lost my baby between 5-8 weeks. After going in for the second u/s at 8wks the OB prepared me for a miscarriage. However, I am having a radiologist do a more sensitive u/s at 9 wks. Here is what I'm so concerned about - the OB just said to wait and miscarry - on the rx for the 9wk u/s it stated the diagnosis as _possible missed AB_. I've read a lot about a missed miscarriage and it seems like your cervix stays closed and you do not pass anything. Is this true??? How long can I safely wait to see if I miscarry naturally, which I would like to?

Shouldn't the Ob have rx'd a blood test to see what my hCG levels were? It sounds like when these levels return to zero then you are sure everything has been passed and you are ready to try again, right?

Please forgive me if I sound ignorant on this subject...I've never been through this before and I'm just trying to put all the pieces together the best I can right now. TIA!!!

I am So so sorry you are going through this! My first miscarriage was very quick, I started bleeding and knew everything was all over by the end of the day (ultrasound confirmed). This last miscarriage was a "missed" miscarriage. I was one day shy of 12 weeks and had some spotting. I am NOT a bleeder (with my DS not a drop until he was born), so right away my heart sunk. I went to the hospital and an ultrasound revealed a baby measuring only 9 weeks with no heartbeat. I had already been carrying a dead baby around for 3 weeks at that point so I waiting one more week and scheduled my D&C (no signs of m/c completing on its own which often happens with a missed miscarriage as your hormones just don't quit). They did do HCG blood work and my levels were only where they should have been for a 9 week pregnancy. I'm actually really glad I had the surgery. It was a much easier, quicker and painless experience compared to the natural one.







to you!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

As long as there is not excessive bleeding or any sign of infection, it's fine to wait it out.

-Angela


----------



## CatWinn (Mar 13, 2008)

I experienced a missed miscarriage, too. I was 10 weeks along and found out at the u/s appointment that the baby had stopped developing at bet. 7 and 8weeks.
It is perfectly fine to wait and miscarry naturally - the delay is from your hormones still being high and basically your body hasn't gotten the "memo" yet... but there is absolutley no reason it shouldn't be physically safe for you to wait it out if that's what you'd prefer. You can ask your doctor to periodically test your hormone levels to see where they're at, but every woman's body is different and there's no telling how long it may take...
I waited a few weeks, trying to allow my body to do what it had to do. This allowed me to take the time and space to heal emotionally, but it was excruciating for me to wait and wait and have nothing happen. After a month from when the baby died I finally decided to try Misoprostol to induce m/c, but it did not work for me. I tried it for three days with only mild spotting. I finally scheduled a D&C. It was a relief, ultimately, to be able to close that chapter.
I don't want to add to your worries or fears - my miscarriage took an unusually long time to resolve itself. I hope your experience resolves more quickly and less painfully, but this is certainly a hard thing to go through. The decision of what to do is obviously very personal, and you should feel free to make whichever choice feels right to you. I am so sorry you are going through this, and I send you every good thought and prayer. Good luck!


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

You can wait as long as you feel comfortable and there are no signs of any problems. I am an unusual case in that it took many months to complete and I wanted to let nature take its course so I just waited. I found out at 13 wks (baby died at 5.5-6 wks). I only spotted lightly in the beginning and then my HCG levels dropped to near zero within 6 weeks. However, it was three more months before my miscarriage finally completed. When it finally did, though, I started back on my first normal cycle within two weeks and ovulated on my normal schedule.

In the time that I waited I did a lot of research and networking with other people in my shoes. I found that the majority of people who had a missed miscarriage miscarried by 20 weeks. If I had to do this over again, I would have started taking Vitex (herb that regulates hormones) back when my HCG was near zero and nothing was happening. I think vitex would have sped up the process. Actually there is a tea called FertiliTea that has red raspberry leaf tea, nettle leaf, green tea, vitex, and a few other things that I am drinking now. All of those things are great for regulating your cycle.

I hope that you don't have to worry about how long to wait and that it will resolve for you quickly like it does for most women.


----------



## shannjane (Feb 13, 2008)

I am truly sorry to hear about your loss. I have had three missed miscarriages in the past 8 months and I understand it is an awful thing to go through. You are ok to wait and go through it naturally----if you were to get an infection----which is unlikely----you would have abdominal discomfort, fever, and or smelly discharge. You would know it-----but it really is ok to wait it out----the difficult part with waiting is the emotional toll it takes on you----I know it was hard for me to know that I was sitll carrying our child. It was suggested to me to have a D&C for the first one, which you should only do if you need to. I feel that way about all surgery. The other two I used misoprostol to induce the miscarriage. It worked within hours for me and was good because I was able to plan it and be at home. It was a little painful, my doctor prescribed oxycodone for the discomfort. I hope this info helps and hat you make the best decision for you.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you so much for the information and words of encouragement that all of you have shared.







This is probably one of the hardest decisions I've had to make in my life and I want to be sure that I have checked all options and feel comfortable with my choice. I believe I will continue to wait and hope to do this naturally.

Mama-mana - thank you so much for the herbal information. This is something I'm definitely going to look into soon.









Kate


----------

